# Keep 35 GB HDD Space Handy for Max Payne 3



## btarunr (Apr 25, 2012)

In what could be a blow for gaming PC users with lower-capacity SSDs (such as 60 GB, 90 GB, etc.), the minimum system requirements list of Max Payne 3, published by Rockstar Games, asks for at least 35 GB of free space on the installation drive. The game will likely ship in four double-layer DVDs, if not more. It could also make for an extremely huge download (over Steam, Amazon.com Digital Download, and GameStop. Other system requirements, particularly the requirements that the game is capable of taking advantage of, are particularly steep. For example, the game can take advantage of 6-core Intel Core i7-3960X, 8-core AMD FX-8150, the fastest single-GPU graphics cards in the market, as well as 16 GB of RAM. 





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## hhumas (Apr 25, 2012)

i saw it when rock star reveal maxpayne 3 requirements .. i have never seen such huge game .. 
rage was biggest one or the gta iv in few years back .. so i am wondering the gta v should be around 50gb


----------



## KingPing (Apr 25, 2012)

Wonder if the high requirements are because of the stunning graphics  or to compensate and eventual shitty port


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 25, 2012)

We'll see how much of this is really true. I doubt the games going to be all that open, and even the consoles today (being aged) if done right are able to make gorgeous linear games (God of War III or Uncharted 3 as examples). I can't see Max Payne 3 being tweaked to run well on monster PC's, I'm assuming it will mostly just be a port like most games that come out these days. I'd be very shocked if it used more than 2 - 4 cores, or if it needed to even use that much.


----------



## erixx (Apr 25, 2012)

smart antipiracy move


----------



## thematrix606 (Apr 25, 2012)

erixx said:


> smart antipiracy move



How is that? It's faster to download from torrents than ANY other medium, ie Steam, Origin or directly from a website.

"by KingPing (12:31 PM) - Reply
Wonder if the high requirements are because of the stunning graphics or to compensate and eventual shitty port"

This... shitty port, it looks like GTA4 with a few added effects, and AA looks horrible.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 25, 2012)

erixx said:


> smart antipiracy move



not really. Size of the torrent means very little. as most people have fast connections and eventually the as more people complete the download and start seeding the file, other downloaders will get it even faster then the last guy did.

as far as the hard drive space goes. I dont install my games to C: but to another hard drive dedicated to my games. which has over 500GB of space left for future games. 

So i think the people who have a problem with the 35GB space requirement will be a minority - slightly more then a handful of people shall we say.

So no - theres no 'anti-piracy' move there apart from steams own DRM or the fact that you might need to register with Rockstar to be able to play the game in the first place etc etc


----------



## Cybrnook (Apr 25, 2012)

Possibly HUGE HD movie clips throughout the game?


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 25, 2012)

erixx said:


> smart antipiracy move



^^ Bingo!


----------



## ice_v (Apr 25, 2012)

erixx said:


> smart antipiracy move



I don't know about that...most pirates/torrent users are above that problem by now...on the contrary your usual gamer might have more difficulties than your usual pirate. But I am curios on what the hell are those 35Gb spanned on... "cinematics"?


----------



## roberto888 (Apr 25, 2012)

It just means that tha game is capable of taking advantage of the most current and the most high-end configuraions, ergo, in theory, it is optimized for more than just 2-4 cores, and 4gigs of ram.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 25, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> not really. Size of the torrent means very little. as most people have fast connections and eventually the as more people complete the download and start seeding the file, other downloaders will get it even faster then the last guy did.
> 
> as far as the hard drive space goes. I dont install my games to C: but to another hard drive dedicated to my games. which has over 500GB of space left for future games.
> 
> ...



Tell that to the people with bandwidth caps. IF this is a anti piracy move then its a good one to kill online sales. IF this is true I wont be buying from an online distributor anyway. Ill get the disk version and activate it online.


----------



## ice_v (Apr 25, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Tell that to the people with bandwidth caps. IF this is a anti piracy move then *its a good one to kill online sales*. IF this is true I wont be buying from an online distributor anyway. Ill get the disk version and activate it online.



Definitely makes more sense to me.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 25, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Tell that to the people with bandwidth caps. IF this is a anti piracy move then its a good one to kill online sales. IF this is true I wont be buying from an online distributor anyway. Ill get the disk version and activate it online.



well I suppose i am lucky - I dont have a bandwidth cap. and i agree - Id rather get the disk version if i know its gonna be a huge download, just to save time (and bandwidth)



*:EDIT:

btarunr - you should allow people to select two options in the poll, or add an option where we can select both digital downloads and physical copies, Because I buy a physical copy where i can but get digital copies through steam if i see a good deal*


----------



## lZKoce (Apr 25, 2012)

Huh, didn't see that comming. Quite steep requiremetns indeed. With the launch date set to 29 May 2012, I am inclined to think the annoucement is real. 35 gb is a lot, but with the 2-3tb HDD's on the market I don't think is going to be much of a hussle. But the CPU and GPU requirements....man is this rendering in real-time or what? I'd be glad to see something more average like: i5+ gt 640/gts650 (respectively gts 450) for up to 1920x1080.


----------



## thematrix606 (Apr 25, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Tell that to the people with bandwidth caps. IF this is a anti piracy move then its a good one to kill online sales. IF this is true I wont be buying from an online distributor anyway. Ill get the disk version and activate it online.



I don't have the source, but there was an article saying that 80% of PC game sales, are distributed via the internet, something like 90% of those sales are from Steam. So your point is moot.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 25, 2012)

It don't really matter how big your c: drive is, none of the people i know with pc's put games on their c: drive anymore.

Also i'm on uncapped net so 35gb is no biggie, a bit of a pita to DL though i guess.


----------



## erixx (Apr 25, 2012)

just imagine their patches! wooooow

I don't have a slow conection but am somewhat a shoppingwore: I want it fast or don't want it, be it movies or games. So in my case it discouraged d/l'ing it. Go figure the poor people with lo-speed internet, corporate/school caps, etc. It might not be the decision making factor but maybe it is not a bad side effect either....


----------



## Kreij (Apr 25, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Tell that to the people with bandwidth caps



35GB ... lol
That's 5 times my monthly bandwidth cap on satellite.

The large disk requirements are most likely due to lots of game assets (cinematics, huge texture files, lots of HD audio), but it's still a lot.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 25, 2012)

thematrix606 said:


> I don't have the source, but there was an article saying that 80% of PC game sales, are distributed via the internet, something like 90% of those sales are from Steam. So your point is moot.



How many 35GB games are part of that percentage?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 25, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How many 35GB games are part of that percentage?



Its not about how many games are 35Gb but how many games one buys that amount to 35Gb not to mention all the updates for said games.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 25, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its not about how many games are 35Gb but how many games one buys that amount to 35Gb not to mention all the updates for said games.



I doubt the majority of gamers legally buy multiple games a month that equal to 35Gb on top of everything else they do online.


----------



## Bumbis (Apr 25, 2012)

Rockstar said on twitter that Max Payne 3 is not ported.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 25, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I doubt the majority of gamers legally buy multiple games a month that equal to 35Gb on top of everything else they do online.



I dunno - I personally bought a lot of games off steam during the christmas/new year deals period


----------



## Blizlake (Apr 25, 2012)

Bumbis said:


> Rockstar said on twitter that Max Payne 3 is not ported.


Aye, they said that it's made for PC.


----------



## the_wolf88 (Apr 25, 2012)

Naaah !

It's big in size just because it has all the languages single package !!

So if you install English only it may need approx 10 -15GB !


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 25, 2012)

Ugh, of course it "can benefit from" a GTX 680 + i7. They should have put more thought into what you actually need to run it maxed out fluidly (45-60fps), which I'm sure would be any quad core 2.5GHz+ and a 6870+/560+.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 25, 2012)

Bumbis said:


> Rockstar said on twitter that Max Payne 3 is not ported.



they showed us an extremely impressive demo at nvidia kepler editor's day, but played it with a gamepad


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 25, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dunno - I personally bought a lot of games off steam during the christmas/new year deals period


 Oh I know man. I'm just saying the average Joe Gamer doesn't normally do 35GB a month worth of game downloading. Some cant even if they wanted due to bandwidth cap.



the_wolf88 said:


> Naaah !
> 
> It's big in size just because it has all the languages single package !!
> 
> So if you install English only it may need approx 10 -15GB !



This makes way more sense.


----------



## thematrix606 (Apr 25, 2012)

The whole point is, a blu-ray movie can easily run into that size, and ALL that is is video and audio for about 2 hours. Just imagine, if you had cinematics that ran around around 2 hours in your game, you'd already be up to your 25gb limit RIGHT there. Before any models, textures, cutscenes, music, audio, game engine, etc!

Think before you post people. 35gb is nothing now a days. That's why internet is getting faster and cheaper, and you can buy a 3 tb disk for 140euro. Another reason why SSDs are so overpriced, they are useless... as I've been saying for a while now.

And as a bandwidth rebuttal: I'm currently running @ 100mbits for 40euro/month in Holland, even in eastern European countries they've had this for a while at similar prices. If your country isn't supporting these speeds or your provider isn't: you live in a 3rd world country. Yes, don't complain on the forum, complain to your government and get yourself out of that ditch.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 25, 2012)

thematrix606 said:


> The whole point is, a blu-ray movie can easily run into that size, and ALL that is is video and audio for about 2 hours. Just imagine, if you had cinematics that ran around around 2 hours in your game, you'd already be up to your 25gb limit RIGHT there. Before any models, textures, cutscenes, music, audio, game engine, etc!
> 
> Think before you post people. 35gb is nothing now a days. That's why internet is getting faster and cheaper, and you can buy a 3 tb disk for 140euro. Another reason why SSDs are so overpriced, they are useless... as I've been saying for a while now.



Wow man......wow.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 25, 2012)

thematrix606 said:


> How is that? It's faster to download from torrents than ANY other medium, ie Steam, Origin or directly from a website.
> 
> "by KingPing (12:31 PM) - Reply
> Wonder if the high requirements are because of the stunning graphics or to compensate and eventual shitty port"
> ...



Actually i max my download speed though Steam which is 3.4MBs.  Although this is just one of those games i want a hard copy of like with Hitman and The Witcher for example..

What is funny as i use a external DVD player it be faster to download it though steam than using the DVD player HAHAHA.

And as for GTA4 was just to much for current PC's and they gave people graphic options that trampled all over their new system..  Sure the game was far from perfect but it better than a load of other games out their and gave top notch physics that most games don't even get close to.


----------



## thematrix606 (Apr 25, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Actually i max my download speed though Steam which is 3.4MBs.  Although this is just one of those games i want a hard copy of like with Hitman and The Witcher for example..
> 
> What is funny as i use a external DVD player it be faster to download it though steam than using the DVD player HAHAHA.



On Steam I'd usually get 6MBs, and 8MBs if I'm really lucky, that means any day that there are no sales  I can never reach my 9-10MBs that I get on torrents


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 25, 2012)

Weird way of posting system requirements, it's like they just posted the specs for a tipical high end system as recommended specs? My system fits the bill perfectly, if this game does indeed max my system components as advertised, this game instantly went from way bellow my gaming radar to "incoming bandit! man all battlestations!" in my radar 

Here's hoping for a proper return to the limelight to good old Max  I really hope this is not just a marketing ploy. 

The next Crysis everyone?


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Apr 25, 2012)

Help me understand this.

A company that has had issues with console to PC ports has finally thrown their hands in the air  and shouted "F*** it, we'll just make it for the PC!"  After saying this, they've shown a dedication to pushing the limits of everything (Crysis 2.0 maybe?).  They've shown tech demos that are impressive.

After doing all of this, and telling us that its just for PCs, people from the PC crowd are looking at this and complaining about how system intensive they estimate it is going to be.  What?


I'm no fan of the more recent forays by Rockstar, but they are pushing boundaries and showing that they can make money at it.  The games industry needs someone like them, so that we don't have something like a semi-annual Halo to match our annual Madden/FIFA games.


Like them or hate them, Rockstar is pushing the limits of gaming, which everyone on this forum should appreciate.  Even if Max Payne 3 isn't on your wish list, this type of thing will help other developers justify more time and effort being put into games than is currently seen as "financially reasonable."


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 25, 2012)

Kreij said:


> The large disk requirements are most likely due to lots of game assets (cinematics, huge texture files, lots of HD audio), but it's still a lot.


My finger points to huge textures.  GTA4  was 15-16 GiB owing almost entirely to textures.  They're taking textures to the next level on Max Payne 3 (and presumably GTA5) to satisfy all those people out there with 2+ GiB VRAM graphics cards. 


I think the more outstanding figure is the 2-16 GiB RAM.  16 GiB impiles 64-bit.  This might be the first ever 64-bit commercial Windows game that actually has a reason for being 64-bit rather than just being an advertising gimmick.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 25, 2012)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> Help me understand this.
> 
> A company that has had issues with console to PC ports has finally thrown their hands in the air  and shouted "F*** it, we'll just make it for the PC!"  After saying this, they've shown a dedication to pushing the limits of everything (Crysis 2.0 maybe?).  They've shown tech demos that are impressive.
> 
> ...



The fact you think this isn't a port is disturbing.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 25, 2012)

Don't consolitis a game by its cover. 


Edit: And I'm pretty sure I've seen this posted a third time now on TPU.  I can't, for the life of me, find the first.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 25, 2012)

game size isn't an issue , 2.2TB available on my gaming raid, 1.2 TB available on my backup, 

the fact that it looks nothing like max payne is the deal breaker. Maybe once it hits 30$ I'll pick it up off of a 75% off sale on steam. Maybe.


----------



## HTC (Apr 25, 2012)

btarunr said:


> For example, the game can take advantage of 6-core Intel Core i7-3960X, 8-core AMD FX-8150, the fastest single-GPU graphics cards in the market, as well as 16 GB of RAM.



I smell a new CPU bench.

For CPUs, this should finally be able to show their true power by using all their available cores (be those true cores, modules and / or threads): it's about freaking time some game did this!!!

About the 35GB HDD requirement: a bit steep for your average game but this is the way of the future.

More and more games will have these kinds of requirements (not referring to HDD space) to take *full advantage* of the game. Obviously, the game will still run on lower hardware: Rockstar wouldn't drive away their own customers by requiring a performance GPU, for example.



erixx said:


> smart antipiracy move



Not really: I've seen many 100+ GB stuff out there (not games, ofc). It will detract many, though.



thematrix606 said:


> *The whole point is, a blu-ray movie can easily run into that size, and ALL that is is video and audio for about 2 hours. Just imagine, if you had cinematics that ran around around 2 hours in your game, you'd already be up to your 25gb limit RIGHT there.* Before any models, textures, cutscenes, music, audio, game engine, etc!
> 
> Think before you post people. 35gb is nothing now a days. That's why internet is getting faster and cheaper, and you can buy a 3 tb disk for 140euro. Another reason why SSDs are so overpriced, they are useless... as I've been saying for a while now.
> 
> *And as a bandwidth rebuttal: I'm currently running @ 100mbits for 40euro/month in Holland*, even in eastern European countries they've had this for a while at similar prices. If your country isn't supporting these speeds or your provider isn't: you live in a 3rd world country. Yes, don't complain on the forum, complain to your government and get yourself out of that ditch.



*If cinematics are the sole reason for the steep HDD requirements, then it's a monster fail* as pirates could just strip them from the game and presto: you'll have a much easier to download game and this *will* actually increase pirating for this game, IMO. If high res textures are another reason, then pirates can remove them and this can shrink the game's size considerably.

As for bandwidth, i'm paying 64.99€ for 60 Mb/s but that includes TV and phone (free for land calls). Not everybody is in your or mine situation, though: just ask Kreij, for example.


----------



## Filiprino (Apr 25, 2012)

What about start using Blu-Ray?
They could have made two boxed versions of this game: DVD and Blu-Ray.

That option was used in the past during the change from CD to DVD. Dual layer Blurays give you 50 GB.


----------



## devguy (Apr 25, 2012)

Filiprino said:


> What about start using Blu-Ray?
> They could have made two boxed versions of this game: DVD and Blu-Ray.
> 
> That option was used in the past during the change from CD to DVD. Dual layer Blurays give you 50 GB.



This


----------



## laszlo (Apr 25, 2012)

lol i can download it in 1 hr....


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 25, 2012)

erixx said:


> smart antipiracy move



Not at all, this will be ripped and the size cut in half or problly less.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 25, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> they showed us an extremely impressive demo at nvidia kepler editor's day, but played it with a gamepad



I wonder if behind the curtain there was a PC, or XBox... or what?


----------



## Kreij (Apr 25, 2012)

thematrix606 said:


> If your country isn't supporting these speeds or your provider isn't: you live in a 3rd world country.



Huh. Never really viewed the US as a 3rd world country, but I guess I should start.



> Yes, don't complain on the forum, complain to your government and get yourself out of that ditch.



Our government doesn't supply our internet, private companies do. The problem is with demographics and population densities. It's changing here in the sticks, but change isn't all that quick many times. Thankfully the little telco coop nearby is expanding fiber in our area (something the big players were never interested in doing as the ROI would pretty much suck).


----------



## Dent1 (Apr 25, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> not really. Size of the torrent means very little. as most people have fast connections and eventually the as more people complete the download and start seeding the file, other downloaders will get it even faster then the last guy did.
> 
> as far as the hard drive space goes. I dont install my games to C: but to another hard drive dedicated to my games. which has over 500GB of space left for future games.
> 
> ...



Not really - As you should know being British, a lot of the ISPs here have monthly fair usage bandwidth caps of around 20-30GB. So if somebody is on BT and is silly enough to download this game in a single sit in, its bye bye internet connection or stump up the reconnection fee.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 25, 2012)

Pre-loads are awesome? STEAM is, and always will be my first choice for game purchases.


----------



## thematrix606 (Apr 25, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Huh. Never really viewed the US as a 3rd world country, but I guess I should start.
> 
> 
> 
> Our government doesn't supply our internet, private companies do. The problem is with demographics and population densities. It's changing here in the sticks, but change isn't all that quick many times. Thankfully the little telco coop nearby is expanding fiber in our area (something the big players were never interested in doing as the ROI would pretty much suck).



1 in 6 in the States have no food to eat, I saw this on an ad while visiting, I'd say that's real poverty.

And governments regulate, and that's what they should do when it comes to the internet. Just as if they would regulate a monopoly, or any other big company providing a service or a product to customers for an 'unfair' price. But that's a rather grey area. If most of Europe can have super fast internet speeds, I see no reason why USA should have a problem. Perhaps spend less on killing people, and more on investing in people? Hmm... food for thought.


----------



## dlpatague (Apr 25, 2012)

Meh space is nothing. My gaming rig is setup with a 4.5TB RAID 0 with 5 Samsung SpinPoint F3 1TB HDD. Then I have the Intel 320 120GB SSD for the OS. I have about 1TB of games already. 35GB wont take that long to download.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 25, 2012)

thematrix606 said:


> 1 in 6 in the States have no food to eat, I saw this on an ad while visiting, I'd say that's real poverty.
> 
> And governments regulate, and that's what they should do when it comes to the internet. Just as if they would regulate a monopoly, or any other big company providing a service or a product to customers for an 'unfair' price. But that's a rather grey area. If most of Europe can have super fast internet speeds, I see no reason why USA should have a problem. Perhaps spend less on killing people, and more on investing in people? Hmm... food for thought.



Oh sure let everyone have high speed internet! Easy to do when your nation is smaller then a single US state. Also 1 in 6 have no food? If you cant find food in the States then your doing it wrong.


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 25, 2012)

probaly un compressed files


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 25, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> Not really - As you should know being *British*, a lot of the ISPs here have monthly fair usage bandwidth caps of around 20-30GB. So if somebody is on BT and is silly enough to download this game in a single sit in, its bye bye internet connection or stump up the reconnection fee.



I don't see how that's correct, you only get 20-30GB if you pay for a capped connection

I don't think there are many "Fair Usage" policy's with a cap that low at all

BT (you listed them in your post) sell lower ranged packages with 40GB, so the unlimited policy's would have to be higher then that, and on the current unlimited packages you could sign up to now on their website the fair usage policy only applies to P2P.

Companies like sky have no limits or throttling at all on their higher packages

The only people likely to be affected by this are people on really low end broadband packages, and I doubt they would be downloading games off steam anyway (considering an average steam game can be 10+GB as it is it would take them far too long to re-download any games)


----------



## HTC (Apr 25, 2012)

cheesy999 said:


> I don't see how that's correct, you only get 20-30GB if you pay for a capped connection
> 
> I don't think there are many "Fair Usage" policy's with a cap that low at all
> 
> ...



I used to have a 30 Mb/s connection *with unlimited downloads*: payed 88€ @ 1st, then 78€ and finally 66€ (they were lowering their prices). What speeds was i really getting, you ask?

- Once in a while, over 24 Mb/s
- Sometimes, between 15 and 24 Mb/s
- Usually, between 6 and 15 Mb/s
- Too often for my linking, under 6 Mb/s

I still managed to download just over 250 GB over roughly 29 hours and, surprise surprise: got a letter telling me i was downloading too much and would be capped for a while ...

Requested a tech to investigate why i was getting so low speeds and the tech found out that indeed i was having low speeds (he tested my connection on his laptop) and, yet another surprise: got an invoice of 154+€ stating the extra charge was the tech visit stating they didn't find anything wrong with their service, therefore, it was @ customer's expense.

I wonder why i changed ISP provider ... 

Now, i have a fiber connection with 60 Mb/s that, most of the time, gives me 55+ Mb/s.

My previous ISP provider calls from time to time trying to get me back to their service but, whenever they mention "cabovisão" i say "not interested" and promptly hang up. Whenever i hear co-workers, friends, whatever mention that ISP, i promptly recommend "avoid them like the plague": that's how much i like them 


My point is what's advertised isn't always what one gets: wouldn't be surprised if that were the case most of the time.


Finally, on topic:

I have very few games, actually, and have only bought 1 game online: Diablo III

All others i have physical copies.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Apr 25, 2012)

DX9 my friends. Developed for PC? 
35GB? Intel i7 extreme CPU????
What's with this "can benefit"?
GTX680? 
Do you now that the GTX680 has a perf of 128 Mtex/ms which is 16 times the performance of an xbox 360 and I don't have the numbers but I'm sure the 7970 is also right there?
I bet it's a shitty port.
Maybe I'll buy the game.
Max Payne was great back in the days.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 25, 2012)

thematrix606 said:


> 1 in 6 in the States have no food to eat, I saw this on an ad while visiting, I'd say that's real poverty.
> 
> And governments regulate, and that's what they should do when it comes to the internet. Just as if they would regulate a monopoly, or any other big company providing a service or a product to customers for an 'unfair' price. But that's a rather grey area. If most of Europe can have super fast internet speeds, I see no reason why USA should have a problem. Perhaps spend less on killing people, and more on investing in people? Hmm... food for thought.



Sounds like whatever your reading is doing a good job brainwashing u, did it come with a free quran?


----------



## lZKoce (Apr 25, 2012)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> Help me understand this.
> 
> After saying this, they've shown a dedication to pushing the limits of everything (Crysis 2.0 maybe?).  They've shown tech demos that are impressive.
> 
> ...



I feel like they are pushing the limits of people's pockets. What I am thinking is that according to the Law of Diffusion of Innovation, people look like this:

1. gr.- 2.5%- innovators
2. gr.- 13,5%- early adopters 
3. gr.- 34%- early majority
4. gr.- 34%- late majority
5. gr.- 16%- laggers,

in order to have a mass commercial success you need to have 15-18% of market penetration to reach the masses- 3+4= 68%. Now, I don't see 15% of the gamers to have i7+gtx 680 at home, neither do I see, 68% of the other people who are not interested in games. And I would certainly not buy a new PC just because of this game. Actually I wouldn't buy a new PC solely based on my entertainment needs anyway. 

The last LAN party I was, most of the kids were still playing on G92 (8800/9800gt). After all the largest group of gamers is aged around 33, men. Because they can afford it. Gaming is an expensive hobby to have and I don't think that better titles will change that, you either have the money/time/desire/energy or you lack some/all of these. But that's just my 2 cents.


----------



## EarlZ (Apr 25, 2012)

I honestly doubt this game can take advantage of 6 cores, let alone 4 cores at capped usage.. 16GB RAM usage is also a pipedream, probably 2-3Gb at best.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 25, 2012)

EarlZ said:


> I honestly doubt this game can take advantage of 6 cores, let alone 4 cores at capped usage.. 16GB RAM usage is also a pipedream, probably 2-3Gb at best.



GTA took advantage of multi-cores. Dunno why they would downgrade for this game.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 25, 2012)

anyone tell what is the point from using (as they say) GTX680 and 7970 which they are DX11 cards with game only using DX9 ????


----------



## v12dock (Apr 25, 2012)

thematrix606 said:


> 1 in 6 in the States have no food to eat, I saw this on an ad while visiting, I'd say that's real poverty.
> 
> And governments regulate, and that's what they should do when it comes to the internet. Just as if they would regulate a monopoly, or any other big company providing a service or a product to customers for an 'unfair' price. But that's a rather grey area. If most of Europe can have super fast internet speeds, I see no reason why USA should have a problem. Perhaps spend less on killing people, and more on investing in people? Hmm... food for thought.



I want my government to stay as far away as possible when it comes to regulating the internet, let anyone anything. They can not properly manage the USPS, I think the internet would be a task a little large for them. Besides we are in the heartland of RIAA, MPAA, and other criminal organizations.

Would you really want the government to be lobbied into blocking half the internet. Government regulated internet would not only effect the United States but the entire would. Also we are geographically on average 27 times better than a European country. 

1 and 6 people are starving  come out to the Midwest where we have millions upon millions of acres of essentials foods growing.

Back to topic: The game might be compressed when downloading


----------



## slyfox2151 (Apr 25, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Oh sure let everyone have high speed internet! Easy to do when your nation is smaller then a single US state. Also 1 in 6 have no food? If you cant find food in the States then your doing it wrong.



not to upset you,

But check out the NBN - FTTH (national broadband network) we are installing in Australia. plans ranging  from 12/1 - 100/40  - 1000/250mbps, with large Quotas( 1TB+ )

Not a cherry picked network but Fiber to 93%+ with the other 7% (towns with less then 500 people) on Sat/wireless. 


looks like the states really are falling behind.

*sorry, somewhat way off topic*



I hope this is the new "crysis" only better then the original in terms of system demand/graphics


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 25, 2012)

thematrix606 said:


> 1 in 6 in the States have no food to eat, *I saw this on an ad* while visiting, I'd say that's real poverty.



  :shadedshu  

*PHAIL*




slyfox2151 said:


> not to upset you,
> 
> But check out the NBN - FTTH (national broadband network) we are installing in Australia. plans ranging  from 12/1 - 100/40  - 1000/250mbps, with large Quotas( 1TB+ )
> 
> ...



population......
AUS: 22,015,576 (July 2012 est.)

US: 313,847,465 (July 2012 est.)


----------



## slyfox2151 (Apr 26, 2012)

Scrizz said:


> :shadedshu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats my point... U.S has a much higher population Density... so its cheaper to connect fiber. (less space between people)

83 vs 7 people per square mile. thats 11 times more fiber to run per person.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 26, 2012)

Only on the west coast and east coast.  The rockies are relatively barren in terms of people.  The Midwest is sparsely populated.  In terms of fiber, the Midwest costs a fortune because there's often miles between potential customers.

Illustrated here:






The Midwest is about as costly as a network can get because there's lots of people but a ton of distance between them.  That type of network topography covers over half the USA.

USA 2000 rural population: 59,274,456
Austrailia 2012 rural population: 2,420,731

USA has 24.5 times more people in rural areas.


As for the subject at hand, I usually buy physicial retail games unless the digital version is going for a steal.  I hate waiting days to download, especially after said program takes a dump on me when I want to play (Steam has done that to me twice now).


----------



## thematrix606 (Apr 26, 2012)

slyfox2151 said:


> thats my point... U.S has a much higher population Density... so its cheaper to connect fiber. (less space between people)
> 
> 83 vs 7 people per square mile. thats 11 times more fiber to run per person.



And I think the Americans keep forgetting how big Europe itself is.... and the population is over 300million  Still internet is about 10x faster. 

This is what happens when you blame the teachers rather than the students for not learning, you get dumbasses.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 26, 2012)

Europe (72.5/km2) has double the population density of the USA (33.7/km2).  About the same amount of land (3.8 million sq mi vs. 3.9 million sq mi) but more than double the population (313.4 million vs. 739.2 million).

Like Australia, the population is mostly crowded into cities.  The few people that live in rural areas live relatively close together.


----------



## EarlZ (Apr 26, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> GTA took advantage of multi-cores. Dunno why they would downgrade for this game.



Yes it did with quadcores but it was barely even capped to 70% CPU usage on my Q6600 @ 3.2Ghz, I doubt it can even hit 50% on a 6core CPU.


----------



## v12dock (Apr 26, 2012)

Maybe this will help you understand


----------



## lyndonguitar (Apr 26, 2012)

I never like RAGEs graphics quality. everything looked like plastic and shit, everything was too grainy and shiny on my opinion. but I still loved their games because of the gameplay and story.

I've played LA Noire, GTA IV, RDR and will surely play Max Payne 3. but I liked the Max Payne 1/2 graphics more than the RAGE graphics. 

Also we must not forget that Max Payne knows Kung Fu


----------



## Dent1 (Apr 26, 2012)

cheesy999 said:


> I don't see how that's correct, you only get 20-30GB if you pay for a capped connection
> 
> I don't think there are many "Fair Usage" policy's with a cap that low at all
> 
> ...



Higher tier package are "unlimited" in bandwidth but are not unthrottled. This means that the ISP will throttle your connection to about 1/4 the speed if you break fair usage, as long as there is bandwidth going to your door regardless of how slow its still classed as unlimited. Sometimes they call it "network management policy" or "Acceptable Use Policy". Virgin Media and BT have been on Watch Dog many times over this. Maybe things have sinced changed.


I think Sky is an exception. That was a bad example on my part.


----------



## KissSh0t (Apr 26, 2012)

I wonder how long it would take to download 35GB at 140KBs

I don't think I will try...


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 26, 2012)

DX9!? On a 35gb game that can take advantage of 16gb and 8 cores? Definitely a shitty console port folks, no need to get excited. Seriously, for a game that can utilize such specs you would at least expect the tessellation effects associated with DX11. 

I thought all you americans had super fast internet with unlimited caps already? I live in australia and I have 500gb monthly usage. ???


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 26, 2012)

KissSh0t said:


> I wonder how long it would take to download 35GB at 140KBs
> 
> I don't think I will try...


If my math is correct...

35,000,000,000 bytes / 140,000 bytes / second

Take your pick:
250,000 seconds
4166.67 minutes
69.45 hours
2.89 days




Yo_Wattup said:


> I thought all you americans had super fast internet with unlimited caps already? I live in australia and I have 500gb monthly usage. ???


Bandwidth caps are only frequent on cell data plans in the USA.  On land lines, it's pretty rare.  The problem is the average internet speed in the USA is slow because of all the rural customers.


----------



## thematrix606 (Apr 26, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Bandwidth caps are only frequent on cell data plans in the USA.  On land lines, it's pretty rare.  The problem is the average internet speed in the USA is slow because of all the rural customers.



And yet look at Australia. Your argument is void, I don't understand why you keep on persisting that you are right.


----------



## Badelhas (Apr 26, 2012)

Dont believe this specs, it´s gonna be another console port. Its propaganda, nothing more.


----------



## Dent1 (Apr 26, 2012)

thematrix606 said:


> And yet look at Australia. Your argument is void, I don't understand why you keep on persisting that you are right.



I'm guessing FordGT90Concept is American, living in America, so he should have a better grasp of America's internet infrastructure in rural areas than us.

America's largest states have areas consisting of farmland and desert, almost remote from the cities - so understandably fast internet connection can be troublesome.

In the UK we are lucky, we've got good infrastructure for ADSL/ADSL2 and fibre. I'm lucky enough to get fibre 30Mbit/sec (3.8MB) Downstream and I'm getting a free upgrade to 60Mbit/sec (7.5MB) downstream in a few months.


----------



## KissSh0t (Apr 26, 2012)

Those speeds are crazy.. That's nearly like reading data from a DVD..

I am in Australia, in a rural area, The fastest I can get is about 140/150kbs because of my distance from the exchange, I can't get ADSL2 even if I wanted too, Although the Government is rolling out fibre optics to the home over the coming years, so internet speeds in Rural Australia should be better in the future.

Also, if I hit my cap of 20GB, 10GB between 12 at night to 9 in the morning - 10GB through the day, the internet speed is capped to about dial up speed.

I can't speak for all Australia, but for my area getting faster internet is really hard, I think there is Wireless, but I haven't looked into that..

--

Well darn

Take your pick:
250,000 seconds
4166.67 minutes
69.45 hours
2.89 days

xD


----------



## Badelhas (Apr 26, 2012)

KissSh0t said:


> Those speeds are crazy.. That's nearly like reading data from a DVD..
> 
> I am in Australia, in a rural area, The fastest I can get is about 140/150kbs because of my distance from the exchange, I can't get ADSL2 even if I wanted too, Although the Government is rolling out fibre optics to the home over the coming years, so internet speeds in Rural Australia should be better in the future.
> 
> ...



Here in Portugal, in the city there is fiber 100Mb connection for 50€ a month. Most of the connections are unlimited but untill 2 years ago they werent. I have adsl 12Mb, unlimited traffic, for 20€ a month and its quite enough. In many areas, when compared to other european countries, we are very behind but regarding internet I believe we arent.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Apr 27, 2012)

Badelhas said:


> Here in Portugal, in the city there is fiber 100Mb connection for 50€ a month. Most of the connections are unlimited but untill 2 years ago they werent. I have adsl 12Mb, unlimited traffic, for 20€ a month and its quite enough. In many areas, when compared to other european countries, we are very behind but regarding internet I believe we arent.



lol at the philippines the internet sucks. we use adsl and we pay $40 a month just for a 2 mbps connection. 

our ISPs won't upgrade their service because they're all a bunch of greedy scumbags.

HERES WHY

In our central, capital region(similar to a state), internet cafes became so widespread you can always find an internet cafe every 500 meters. these internet cafes pay large amounts of money just to get like 10mbps connection for their business.

If ISPs would upgrade their service then all those i-cafes would just pay $20 a month and they would lose alot of money.

Internet in the Philippines sucks bigtime


----------



## Chappy (Apr 28, 2012)

What if its that huge because of a huge 28GB 1080p intro hd video of intel and nvidia (meant to be played) haha...

^ @lyndong
AGREED~! Its that expensive PLUS you get lots of RTO when you ping because of static lines. And with 2mbps? you'd only get 1.5mbps... and they'll say that's fine...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 28, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> I'm guessing FordGT90Concept is American, living in America, so he should have a better grasp of America's internet infrastructure in rural areas than us.
> 
> America's largest states have areas consisting of farmland and desert, almost remote from the cities - so understandably fast internet connection can be troublesome.
> 
> In the UK we are lucky, we've got good infrastructure for ADSL/ADSL2 and fibre. I'm lucky enough to get fibre 30Mbit/sec (3.8MB) Downstream and I'm getting a free upgrade to 60Mbit/sec (7.5MB) downstream in a few months.


I only have 3 choices for internet: 56K dialup, 3 Mbps ADSL (technically should only be 1 Mbps because the signal is very weak), or satellite (256 or 512 Kbps I think).

The absolute best I can get here is less than my state's average (5.5 Mbps):
http://www.speedmatters.org/content..._medium=video&utm_campaign=ytubelarryvid_desc


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 4, 2012)

Just saw an ad for Max Payne 3.  It didn't look much better than GTA IV (with the addition of bullet time).


----------

